
If I Touched the Moon, What Would It Feel Like? - hongzi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/12/science/randall-munroe-moon.html
======
hongzi
This related article about Moon's habitation condition is also pretty fun to
read: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/08/science/apollo-moon-
colon...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/08/science/apollo-moon-colony-
dangers.html)

